# Lift ticket for sale good at almost anyplace



## Ronbo4 (Oct 18, 2006)

hey I got a Utix lift ticket for Christmas and won't be able to use it. It's good at nearly all US ski areas, check out Utix - Golf Gifts, Ski Gifts, Movie Gifts, Spa Gifts, Ski Pass for details and participating locations. I'll sell it for $60 or best offer, so enjoy your huge discount as you ski Vail, Jackson Hole, Tahoe areas and many more. If your interested contact me at [email protected]


----------

